# What's Best Looking Watch Under Â£100 ?



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looking for a nice watch up to Â£100 must be available in uk ! Thanking you for your help cheers mike


----------



## carlt69 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmm I would stretch a little bit more and get a Orient Mako!

I think they can be had for around Â£120 for the non XL one.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

It may be worth looking at some of the Bulova range that come in at about that sort of price and have Miyota movements, which tend to be rock solid really... They have a few models that come in under Â£100 and should fit the bill.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi you can get some nice citizen e drive for that sort of money mitiltry dial day date for about Â£60.00.all the best woody77. or buy somethink very nice on the forum for that much.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i would have a look at those divex weve been talking about


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Check out Argos, they seem to have continuous half price offers on watches - couple of nice Seiko's and citizens have made appearances under Â£100


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Timex intelligent quartz range on the massive river site ,most of the nice ones come in under a ton .


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thankyou for the replies so far I'm looking at the watches mentioned cheers


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

There are a number of RLT watches under Â£100, worth a look depending on the sort of thing you're after.

:rltb:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

again RLT have some nice watches in that price range H


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

best looking is too subjective.

Best watch - well the Seiko 5 must be in with a shout for VFM - Â£60 gets an Auto with day date from a great brand


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Pulsars are excellent value and have some nice designs well under Â£100 IMO, for example;

PJN299X1 - cal V657;










Or a PF8405X1 - cal YM62;










And as others have said RLT has some very nice designs well within your price range...


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

CWC G10 are a nice watch for under Â£100 swiss made and good enough for the British Army!  plus can take a real beating


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

The Rolex I nicked from Westfields last year!


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Any pictures of RTL watches most welcome or any pictures must look nice cheers


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

AudiR8 said:


> Any pictures of RTL watches most welcome or any pictures must look nice cheers


Just click on 'RLT Watches' on the banner at the top of this page...


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

G-shock


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Look no further than where you bought your R8

https://merchandise.audi.co.uk/?page=shop&cid=10592071

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Shame that hasn't a leather strap ?


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> Look no further than where you bought your R8
> 
> https://merchandise.audi.co.uk/?page=shop&cid=10592071
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 lol Audi make gorgeous watches but alas don't know how to make watches !


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

But their cars are soooooooooooooooo gorgeous !!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Haggis said:


>





AudiR8 said:


> Shame that hasn't a leather strap ?


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello Mike,

I suppose a lot depends on what kind of style you are looking for. If you can find them I think that one of the best looking and well made watches for this price are the Casio Oceanus OC 108's. These are two that I had and foolishly sold on:










I'd also recommend one of the Divex watches that there are currently mentioned on another thread.

A Vostok Amphibia or just have a look through the many great Russian watches available. Second hand you may be able to get a Seiko 007 or Monster.

Do you know what kind of style you are looking for?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I just ordered one of these Â£58.50 Amazon. Pulsar chronograph PJN305X1.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Good choice, I think that these are great value. :thumbup:



luckywatch said:


> I just ordered one of these Â£58.50 Amazon. Pulsar chronograph PJN305X1.


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Subjectively I have to say that the R&Co that I bought off the Argos shop on the bay has to be my favourite looking sub-Â£100 watch.

There are sooooo many watches out there to chose from at that price.

Even so I'm sticking with the R&Co as a great looking piece and this is (partly) why I put my money where my mouth is and bought one - so to speak.

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Rampant said:


> Subjectively I have to say that the R&Co that I bought off the Argos shop on the bay has to be my favourite looking sub-Â£100 watch.
> 
> There are sooooo many watches out there to chose from at that price.
> 
> ...


 You got a picture?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

That's an easy question mate, I got this bad boy from the ASOS website last year for Â£15.00 including P&P after someone on here posted a heads-up:










Sorted. :lol:


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

luckywatch said:


> You got a picture?


Here:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=80639&hl=&fromsearch=1


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Rampant said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > You got a picture?
> ...


 Very smart, you done well there. Thanks.


----------



## adz313 (Feb 23, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Rampant said:
> 
> 
> > luckywatch said:
> ...


Also available in black


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Those Casio Oceanus look amazing wish I could but them in the uk alas none on ebay


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

You may be able to find a Seiko Sea Urchin for that sort of money.

Great looking watch.

It's a seiko 5 under the hood, so it won't let you down.


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Any on eBay ? Any picture of it ? Just want a nice quartz watch with leather or resin strap that's looks very nice


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Have a look on Google, I don't want to link directly as its against forum rules to link to other watch sellers sites.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I wouldn't limit yourself to quartz, The Seiko 5s are great value as mechanical watches.....


----------



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

Try a Casio MRW-200H-1B2VEF (google it) or variation thereof. You can pick these up for Â£15 -20.

Ok, it's cheap, it's resin but it has a perfecly good Miyota quartz movement, is 100m WR and the bezel works. It also has some lume, and above all, looks good.

Egads

Dave


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

*Seiko SNZF15K1 (5 Sports Automatic Divers 100m) currently sub Â£100 on **every bodies fav book site, but the I do like divers *

cheers

b


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Seiko 5! :thumbup:


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Badger said:


> Try a Casio MRW-200H-1B2VEF (google it) or variation thereof. You can pick these up for Â£15 -20.
> 
> Ok, it's cheap, it's resin but it has a perfecly good Miyota quartz movement, is 100m WR and the bezel works. It also has some lume, and above all, looks good.
> 
> ...


 I've read reviews on this watch and the date and day are slow to change ie doesn't change at midnight shame as nice watch


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

AudiR8 said:


> Badger said:
> 
> 
> > Try a Casio MRW-200H-1B2VEF (google it) or variation thereof. You can pick these up for Â£15 -20.
> ...


Why does that matter on an inexpensive watch?


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

It matters to me ! My seiko changes at midnight


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

I have one Seiko that changes fairly quickly and another that's still changing date at 3am. I don't really see why that would be a problem TBH, but if it matters to you than that's all that counts


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

When we abroad we are out to late I like to know the date at midnight ! Of course a watch without a date would be ok as I have my lovely seiko as well but thankyou for your reply cheers mike


----------



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

Regarding the late changing date on these Casios. I have a couple and the date changes within a few minutes of midnight. However, the day wheel takes a couple of hours to click over. Perhaps this is what the reviewer was alluding to. It is not a problem, but a feature of many (if not all) watches with a day/date complication.

Egads

Dave


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm best o get a watch with just date then no day many thanks for the reply


----------



## jackp93 (Feb 17, 2013)

Casio make a good watch especially the ones with wave septor, to keep it spot on accurate


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes I'm looking at waveceptor date and time always spot on cheers mike


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've bid on a Casio waveceptor on eBay ends tonight will let you know cheers mike


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Alas I lost it by Â£2 ! The search goes on


----------



## dkennyken (Mar 4, 2013)

AudiR8 said:


> Looking for a nice watch up to Â£100 must be available in uk ! Thanking you for your help cheers mike


How about a Tissot SeaStar 660??? Theres one on ebay at the min for Â£125 if you're willing to stretch a little.You never know you may get it for the asking price?If it doesn't sell make an offer, thats what I do lol.Here's a few picture's of mine.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Dazzer said:


> You may be able to find a Seiko Sea Urchin for that sort of money.
> 
> Great looking watch.
> 
> It's a seiko 5 under the hood, so it won't let you down.


Plus 1 from me, and I got mine delivered from our fiends in the East delivered for less than Â£100. Cracking watch for the money, just type Seiko Sea Urchin in Google images, its a lovely blue btw.

:fox:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

But if you push the budget a bit keep an I open for a Citizen Orca, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and I certainly holder one of these!

:fox:


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thankyou for the replies I'm still looking on eBay at uk sellers only ! Cheers


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just ordered a Casio solar off amazon Â£28.95 with orange numbers and digital display to say time or date looks very nice and very good reviews on amazon and argos


----------



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

Ah, the AQ-S800W-1B2VEF?

Excellent choice. And I always say, if you are going to get one, get one that lights up in the dark at the press of a button.

Egads

Dave


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

I like that Tissot Seastar, seems a bargain at that price


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Badger said:


> Ah, the AQ-S800W-1B2VEF?
> 
> Excellent choice. And I always say, if you are going to get one, get one that lights up in the dark at the press of a button.
> 
> ...


í ½í¸‰yes that's the one it looks lovely on the you tube video and after I've put digital time in the analogue hands alter themselves and I've got digital time display or date display ! I think it looks lovely and brand new at a great price ! Cheers mike


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Badger said:


> Ah, the AQ-S800W-1B2VEF?
> 
> Excellent choice. And I always say, if you are going to get one, get one that lights up in the dark at the press of a button.
> 
> ...


 yes that's the one I think it looks lovely cheers mike


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like your sorted now but they got this Invicta chronro 12840 on Amazon at Â£102.22.


----------

